
Skylake-SP Xeon: Moving from E7/E5 Naming to Xeon Gold and Xeon Platinum - gbrown_
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11300/intel-publishes-list-of-xeon-gold-and-xeon-platinum-cpus-for-purley-platform
======
ptrptr
So finally after N3000/M/H/HK/HQ/U/P/E/K/T/i3/i5/i7/Celeron/Pentium we can
have Gold and Platinum now!

